# Badgeless Grilles, Aftermarket Body Kits for the Phaeton



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Has anyone found a source for custom body kits?*

I'd like to find a badgeless grill.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PassaTT)*

I note that you drive a Golf and Passat. You might be better off to make this post in one of those two forums.


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the pointer - I get my Phaeton next week, moving up from the Passat. So do you have any info?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PassaTT)*

No


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PanEuropean)*

Okie dokie.
I'll post back if anyone is interested. 
I put a badgeless grill on my Passat and removed all but the VW emblem in back and it looked really slick, especially on black, which is the color of the Phaeton we are getting too. Specifically, it perceptually lowers and widens the front of the car. 
When I looked this morning, I saw that the whole grill can be removed with about a dozen screws under the hood so if there is a supplier, then the install would be dead simple and won't molest the car at all (important to me).
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PassaTT)*

There are some other threads here that may be helpful to you.
Concerning different types of grilles, try this one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1621457
Concerning removing the model-writing from the car, try this one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1640171
There was a thread a few months ago concerning grilles without logos in them, I can't find the thread, but I do recall that no-one who responded to it had any useful information for the original poster.
PanEuropean


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PanEuropean)*

Cool, thanks. That's good info. The 2005 LWB grill is interesting, I can't tell if i like it better or worse.
For reference, here's a couple pictures of Passats with Mattig chrome grills and then a stock grill, the difference is substantial, and doesn't denigrate the car at all, IMO.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PassaTT)*

Here is a link to an earlier post on this forum about badgeless grilles - I knew I had seen it before, but couldn't find it last night: Badgeless Grille Maybe if you contact some of the participants in that thread, they can give you an update.
PanEuropean


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the pointer. First priority is to get the Stongard on asap and then I can focus on the grill. I spent several hours doing internet searches since last night and found zip. My wife really liked the badgeless grill on the Passat so worse comes to worse, we will have a one-off fabricated.


----------



## hfa5649 (Apr 1, 2004)

If you have any luck on the badgeless grille, let me know as I would be interested to see the results.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (hfa5649)*

Archive Note: See also the posts made to this thread: Grille Design Changes for 2005 from November 19th onwards.
Michael


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I note that you drive a Golf and Passat. You might be better off to make this post in one of those two forums.

Why would you make a request on info for a Phaeton in the Golf or Passat forums?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (patatron)*

Patatron: At the time Passatt made that post, he had not yet picked up his Phaeton, and his vehicle ID tag line (under his name at the left) only indicated the Golf and Passat as VW products. He traded in the Passat on a Phaeton, the tag line now shows the Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PanEuropean)*

That makes a little more sense.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (patatron)*

Just for archive (future research) purposes, here's a link to some very good photos of a Phaeton with a badgeless grille: Do you know this clean Phaeton + 22" from Germany?. There's a URL there that leads to more information.
Michael


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

The only way you can get a badgeless grill is to have one custom-made. I think I will do this when I get my Phaeton.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (mkell)*

Or you can just rear end someone, that will do it.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (bobm)*

Not a bad idea


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (mkell)*

It's an easy mod. Just follow these instructions:


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (bobm)*

LMAO. Good humor on that one bobm.














I wish I could slow that down a little so I could see how the detail of the demolition derby takes place.








P.S. After those modifications, it's time to get the 3M products out.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 6:33 PM 1-18-2005_


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

How's this?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Removing the badge from the grill (bobm)*

Amazing! The badge is Gone!



_Modified by Paldi at 7:49 PM 6-21-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Removing the badge from the grill (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Amazing! The badge is Gone!

That wins the award for 'funny post of the year'. Thanks, Fred.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (bobm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobm* »_How's this?









I've seen this crash test on German TV.


_Modified by Highline at 9:05 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (PassaTT)*

Here's the first custom made badge-less grill. It's a 2004 version. I don't know why it took me so long to find it!
























This is my one-off 2005 matrix grill with VW logo bought off ebay. They only made one!



_Modified by Paldi at 11:26 AM 9-18-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (Paldi)*

The Phaeton hood is unchanged since model introduction, for that reason, I suspect that this aftermarket grille will fit any model year - 03, 04, or 05.
Michael


----------



## maseratiman (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (Paldi)*

Hi Fred (Paldi),
It looks like you're the resident expert on aftermarket grilles. I'd like to know where you obtained your mesh VW grill? Price, ease of installation, etc? Looks great. thanks


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (maseratiman)*

Paladi:
Can you show us a pic of that grille head on?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (derrickonline)*

I have two custom grills, one lower grill which is on the car now and one mesh grill which is off at present. It has a badge but could be built without one, if desired. It is based on a 2005 grill.
UPPER MESH GRILL









LOWER GRILL (From '06 VW Passat.)

























_Modified by Paldi at 2:18 PM 7-17-2008_


_Modified by Paldi at 2:22 PM 7-17-2008_


----------



## w210 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (Paldi)*

That JE Design grille has WAY too much Passat in it.


----------



## IMBILL (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (Paldi)*

I have an extra grill. How hard is it to put the mesh on it?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (IMBILL)*

A 2005 LWB grill might not be too hard if you are handy with a dremel tool and can do some touch up work with filler. The difficult part is trimming where the vertical slats meet the surround. You have to make the area smooth after you trim the rest away.
The mesh is held on with little screws, about ten of them. If you need help, I have detailed photos on an old thread here. If they are still there, that is.
Have fun.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (Paldi)*

paldi where u get the Bentley logo for the wheels? I have same wheels but came without logo. I put a VW one but they keep falling.


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (Reflect)*

That's no logo. You have to go get the Bentley wheels. You can find them on ebay in between $1,400-2,000 plus shipping. Bentley and Phaeton use the same size wheels, so no adaptors are required. 
Mine has Bentley wheels as well. They look great. Check the bottom of this page:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (ciscokidinsf)*

listen... I have those wheels but I put VW logo on them because mines came without center caps. they are the bentley wheels off a continental GT or whatever. now the question again how can I get those bentley center caps for my Bentley wheels


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits? (Reflect)*

*Archival Note: * Related discussion - VW Badge revisited!


----------



## MisterPonder (Jun 7, 2011)

*Vw phaeton aftermarket badges & grilles*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/Paldi/PhaetonLogob.jpg 

How are you, 

I noticed that you had posted a nice but unusual after market grill badge on the site a while back. I recently purchased a Phaeton. I love that badge. Can you please tell me where I can find this badge for the front grill and rear trunk of my car. 

Warmest regards, keithponder


----------

